# Sick wallpapers



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Heres a link with some badass wallpapers, I havent seen alot of them before.

http://spawnedfighter.webs.com/wallpapergallery.htm


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Some of those are pretty tight! Nice find jdun!


----------



## katemen (Sep 19, 2008)

wow awesome, I added one to my laptop.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice stuff. I might toss that Nick one up.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a desktop background of Anderson Silva sitting on a throne composed of the heads of Franklin, Henderson, Marquardt, Leben, Rivera, Fryklund, and Lutter... but I have no idea where the hell I found it.


----------



## eclipse35 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I have a desktop background of Anderson Silva sitting on a throne composed of the heads of Franklin, Henderson, Marquardt, Leben, Rivera, Fryklund, and Lutter... but I have no idea where the hell I found it.


It's here http://olieng.net/wallpapers/


----------



## R.v.B (Aug 16, 2008)

Some pretty sweet wallpapers there, My current one is a drawing of wandy I found on google images!
It's cool:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> I have a desktop background of Anderson Silva sitting on a throne composed of the heads of Franklin, Henderson, Marquardt, Leben, Rivera, Fryklund, and Lutter... but I have no idea where the hell I found it.


SICKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

those are some sick wallpapers, nice find:thumbsup:


----------

